# Hertz ML 3000 vs. HX 300?



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

which one should i get... they both look almost the same, but im going to be powering it with an audison amp (750x1 @ 4ohms)

- what would be the differences, what is better to get, and have the best of spl/sq?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not sure on the difference, but I think you should buy my ML3000 in the for sale section


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Bumpin'Buick said:


> I'm not sure on the difference, but I think you should buy my ML3000 in the for sale section


i already have the ml 3000, just was thinking of getting the hx 300...


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

why do you want to downgrade?


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with Et Cetera,why do you wanna downgrade?The Mille has more technological advances than the HX.A lot of the technology from the Mille series is used on almost all the new Hertz speakers,so while it looks the same there is a considerable difference in performance from the varying ranges.Stick to the ML you wont be disappointed


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Et Cetera said:


> why do you want to downgrade?


i don't really want to downgrade... i was just looking at my specs of my amp and comparing it to the subs and just thought that it would be better for me to have the hx because i would be sending more power to it then having my amp do 750rms on a 750 rms sub.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and some what of a novice with ICE. I've been trying to find out if there is a world of difference between these two subs as well. I just found out about Hertz 3-4 months ago and prior to that was really into JL Audio. Now I am planning to go with Hertz. So far, I already have the Hertz MLK165's and JL 450/4 - JL 500/1 to run everything (really wanting that Audison LRx5.1k!!!!) Does the ML 3000 compare with JLW6 or W7 line?


----------



## drejck5 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> I'm new to the forum and some what of a novice with ICE. I've been trying to find out if there is a world of difference between these two subs as well. I just found out about Hertz 3-4 months ago and prior to that was really into JL Audio. Now I am planning to go with Hertz. So far, I already have the Hertz MLK165's and JL 450/4 - JL 500/1 to run everything (really wanting that Audison LRx5.1k!!!!) Does the ML 3000 compare with JLW6 or W7 line?


i have got a a 2of ml3000 it is some betwen w6 and w7


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

drejck5,

Thanks for the reply, I just had to ask because I've never heard the Mille sub yet.

Since my last post I've sold my JL Audio amps and bought the ML3000 to go with the MKL 165's. Gonna be picking up that Audison amp and some Hertz coaxials for the rear doors soon. 

Bluenote


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

the ML3000 is WORLDS apart from either of those JL subs.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!! Its good to know because I was a little turned off by the KING KONG performance of the W7 although it definitley has a huge place in the ICE world...I am just looking for something different.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

W7 is more competition type if u're looking for SQ... look no further than ML3000 .


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks again! I am looking forward to the sound of this Hertz system.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

2-year bump. 

Anyone with real world experience with *both* of these subs? 

Thinking of running 4 of them in 3.8 cubes sealed, off 3kw. 

The ML 3000s are about twice as much but the specs don't look drastically different. Are they enough different/better to justify the cost? 

My other candidates are IDQ12v3D2s, RE SEX12D2s, and possibly (gasp) Alpine Type Rs :blush:.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

far different subs, tonal accuracy is a pretty big difference, motor on the mille sub is far larger and all kinds of cooling technology is in it where the hi energy weighs about half as much and has about half the cooling features, cones is one piece on the mille with no break up while the hi energy is 2 piece cone with a tiny lil dustcap.

sound from the mille is in my opinion alot more refined and precise then the already great sounding hi energy sub.

theres a reason it cost 2x as much and all of thats part of it.

if you want to see 2 subs that seem pretty much the same the hx300 and sx 300 spl show line


----------

